# Phil Robertson suspended from being on Duck Dynasty by A&E



## Arrow3 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=844242


Hopefully the family makes a stand and stops the show all together...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree, give them jokers the boot. If we wasn't here I would give my real opinion ...


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

Some of my thoughts on that show aren't highly looked upon on this forum, BUT  I will say I respect the man for standing in his beliefs and I hope that he won't back down from it.  I am fed up with either see things out way or your in the wrong attitude that is going on in this country these days.  (Same thing happened with Chic-Fil-A)


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 18, 2013)

They are bad for our sport.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sure it was a crippling blow to Phil. Get suspended in the height of hunting season!! Oh woe is he - please don't throw me in that briar patch!!

What ever you do, do NOT speak out against filth and immorality in this country. Some activist will come and get you.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 18, 2013)

deepsouthman said:


> They are bad for our sport.


Lol, how?


----------



## Timberchicken (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe they have made enough money to start their own tv network and run or say what they want to.  Our nation needs more people to stand up against the new norm.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good for him, but all there doing is bucking at him so they can make the gays happy. He will be back soon.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Dec 18, 2013)

Either you agree with what Phil said (I do) or you support homosexuality.  He probably doesn't care if he ever does another show.  His beliefs are more important to him than his wallet.  He has already proved that.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

Ezriderga said:


> Either you agree with what Phil said (I do) or you support homosexuality.  He probably doesn't care if he ever does another show.  His beliefs are more important to him than his wallet.  He has already proved that.



Its not just you either don't agree or you do its the fact that you have a RIGHT as an American to not agree and shouldn't be persecuted for NOT agreeing.  They are pretty much saying agree with people being gay or just be quiet which is just as wrong as someone saying either don't be gay or just be quiet.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 18, 2013)

Truth is the truth the Robertsons should all boycott the show if they got a problem with Phil


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 18, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> Its not just you either don't agree or you do its the fact that you have a RIGHT as an American to not agree and shouldn't be persecuted for NOT agreeing.  They are pretty much saying agree with people being gay or just be quiet which is just as wrong as someone saying either don't be gay or just be quiet.



Correct! I see nothing wrong with what the duck man said...


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 18, 2013)

Not that I'm trying to point a brighter light on the situation, but did you guys happen to read the entire GQ article? 

As much as I dislike the show for the sake of the sport, and without getting into my opinions, it was a very interesting read and change my opinion just a tad on the purpose of the show. I encourage all of you to read it. It's quite lengthy and speaks a lot on his beliefs, but it is quite humorous at times. 

Oh, and of course it had to mention his 20,000 some odd acres of ground to hunt. Oh, and when it doesn't flood -- he floods it himself. Must be nice...


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

What in the world should it matter to anybody what somebody's beliefs or opinions are??? As long as there is no physical abuse or persecution what should anything somebody says matter? I dont give a flip what anyone wants to do with there's and there own as long as it does not harm mine or my own. It's like the ole childhood saying "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words can never hurt me"


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 18, 2013)

he is hands down the best 1 on the show. when they had the gator in the shed and willie asked if he should call the GW, his reaction was one of the greatest moments in TV ive ever seen. i laughed to myself for weeks after that episode.


----------



## dsanders (Dec 18, 2013)

That's what's wrong in this country! A lot of people in this country thinks its ok to sin and being gay is a SIN. We all have sinned and will continue to sin.  We all need the love, mercy, and grace of Jesus Christ.  I support Phil 100%, but the people sinning because they are gay is no worse than my sins or his, so we should tell them they are sinning and let Jesus change their life.


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2013)

Good for him! Stand for what is right and what you believe in.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Seriously doubt the others (minus Jase) would boycott the show.  Have been extremely disappointed watching Willy and his drunken buddies on buck men, and cannot believe they wouldn't say merry Christmas on the Barbara Walters interview....instead had to say happy holidays.  God forbid they offend someone who might buy a chia pet.  I mean they were on The View..enough said.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 18, 2013)

Phil has just as much of a right express his beliefs as does GLAAD.  I  wonder what A&E would have done if Phil was not a Christian but was a Muslim or  Buddhist or an atheist.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 18, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> Not that I'm trying to point a brighter light on the situation, but did you guys happen to read the entire GQ article?
> 
> As much as I dislike the show for the sake of the sport, and without getting into my opinions, it was a very interesting read and change my opinion just a tad on the purpose of the show. I encourage all of you to read it. It's quite lengthy and speaks a lot on his beliefs, but it is quite humorous at times.
> 
> Oh, and of course it had to mention his 20,000 some odd acres of ground to hunt. Oh, and when it doesn't flood -- he floods it himself. Must be nice...



Yes I did it was actually a good article.  As for the 20,000 acres one day imma win the mega millions ONE DAY  until then to the ol public land we go.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2013)

Ga Woodrow said:


> Seriously doubt the others (minus Jase) would boycott the show.  Have been extremely disappointed watching Willy and his drunken buddies on buck men, and cannot believe they wouldn't say merry Christmas on the Barbara Walters interview....instead had to say happy holidays.  God forbid they offend someone who might buy a chia pet.  I mean they were on The View..enough said.




I would bet that if this is for real Phil, Willie and Jase together will pull the plug on the whole show.

I would also bet some other tv company will snatchem up quicker than I can eat a stack of hot cakes.


----------



## Timberchicken (Dec 18, 2013)

Headshot said:


> Phil has just as much of a right express his beliefs as does GLAAD.  I  wonder what A&E would have done if Phil was not a Christian but was a Muslim or  Buddhist or an atheist.



They would play his show 24-7.


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 18, 2013)

All he was doing was quoting the Bible in what it says, now being criticized for believing it just as I believe. Every group out there can say what they want except when a Christian shares his belief he gets hammered. They will be wanting to ban the Bible next saying it is hate.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> I would bet that if this is for real Phil, Willie and Jase together will pull the plug on the whole show.
> 
> I would also bet some other tv company will snatchem up quicker than I can eat a stack of hot cakes.



Not Willie


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 18, 2013)

This world we live in today is filled with people that think we should all believe the same thing.  The fact is that every person has his/her own beliefs and views.  When these people doing the interviews ask these questions they are just hoping that the star they are interviewing will say something that can be viewed as controversial to make a name for themselves.  I personal think the show is funny.  Does Phil need the show or and of the Duck Dynasty boys for that matter?  No.  Does A&E need Duck Dynasty to keep ratings up? Yes.  This will do nothing but hurt the network and will be changed quick.   Very similar to the event that happened when Mr. Cathey was asked about his views on gay marriage a year or so ago.  People got their panties all in a bunch and decided to boycott Ckick-fil-a.  The franchise recorded record sales.  Stand up for what you believe in!


----------



## hylander (Dec 18, 2013)

I personally like the show for two reasons.  It provides some comedy relief in a world that is nuts and also in the end, talks about family and faith.

It is sad though that whatever your belief is or if you are for gay rights or not, that tolerance is not a two way street.  It is my way or no way it seems all the time.   If you disagree, you are rediculed, slandered, harassed or in Phil's case, put on indefinate leave.   This country is becoming a you have to believe this way or we will 'force' you to believe this way.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree with phil robertsons beliefs and talking about the bible and God on national tv. I hate to see how liberal and politically correct people are in the new left wing America. I respect the Robertsons they eat breath and sleep duck hunting and God. Phil Robertson has probably forgot more about duck hunting than most of us know. on another note they have not ruined our sport. duck hunting is everyones sport that wants to do it. Its your right and its fun.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never seen the show and I don't agree with his views (as related in the article), but good on him for being honest and standing up for his beliefs.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't believe he offended any of the shows viewers. They sure ain't in the shows target demographic.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 19, 2013)

That and this is what is wrong with this country just cause so and so does well then I guess it's alright to completely bump our heads be gay and act like we have no respect for anything whatsoever it's all about me and I need this and that and if I don't get it will l throw a fit if I don't get my way you better not offend my gay boy friend either or I will throw a limp bisquit on you.. I stand with Phil the show is funny and commical as mentioned  I like what it stands for.. Being gay is not ok in fact it's very disturbing I don't care how you sugar coat it I will never like it or agree with it period. Until two male anythings can breed together and produce offspring or two female anythings it is wrong period !


----------



## donald-f (Dec 19, 2013)

goob said:


> Good for him! Stand for what is right and what you believe in.



It is one of our rights as an AMERICAN "RIGHT TO FREE SPEECH".


----------



## folded77 (Dec 19, 2013)

deepsouthman said:


> They are bad for our sport.



can someone give me a GOOD reason why this show is bad for our sport


----------



## luker99 (Dec 19, 2013)

Now let's see how many will fight for what they believe in as for me and my family a&e won't be watched any more.


----------



## BoozerJeff (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't agree with Phil but it is his right to speak freely and that is what A&E are trying to take away.  I personally like the show and find it entertaining.  I would much rather watch this show that look at Miley Cyrus twerking and sticking her tongue out on TV.  This country is so worried about what offends you and they should just exercise their right to turn the channel if they don't like what they see as I did the night of the "twerking"


----------



## arkie1 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also noted that a&e is going to air the whole next season that they already filmed. And are going to cut him out next season.  Would not be surprised if this season that they already have filmed is the last season of it on that channel. If a&e were as strongly pro rainbow as they profess they would pull the show right now and be happy with the profit they have made thus far.  I hope those boys take the next decent offer that comes along and tell them to enjoy the pot of whatever may be at the end of a&e's "rainbow"!!


----------



## devil-dog (Dec 19, 2013)

folded77 said:


> can someone give me a GOOD reason why this show is bad for our sport



 Well?


----------



## Bdub (Dec 19, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## arkie1 (Dec 19, 2013)

On a side not I just asked my wife "Hey babe what is twerking?" she laughed and said your gonna wanna Google that one.  So I did. It is an interesting sport to say the least.  If ole Phil had seen that he would definitely be off that channel for his comments!  Billy Ray should be ashamed sitting home counting his money while that's going on.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 19, 2013)

dsanders said:


> That's what's wrong in this country! A lot of people in this country thinks its ok to sin and being gay is a SIN. We all have sinned and will continue to sin.  We all need the love, mercy, and grace of Jesus Christ.  I support Phil 100%, but the people sinning because they are gay is no worse than my sins or his, so we should tell them they are sinning and let Jesus change their life.



Amen Brother ....


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 19, 2013)

I have never seen the show and im not gay,so his opinion is his free choice and his comments matter not to me.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 19, 2013)

arkie1 said:


> On a side not I just asked my wife "Hey babe what is twerking?" she laughed and said your gonna wanna Google that one.  So I did. It is an interesting sport to say the least.  If ole Phil had seen that he would definitely be off that channel for his comments!  Billy Ray should be ashamed sitting home counting his money while that's going on.



HEAR HEAR I Second this.


----------



## turnipgreen (Dec 19, 2013)

the man gave his opinion, and thats all.im a 100% supporter of phil. as for the guys on storage wars, well im going to keep that to myself........


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2013)

folded77 said:


> can someone give me a GOOD reason why this show is bad for our sport




     NO they cant, I just dont understand why all you so called duckhunters proclaim that that show has ruined hunting.   


     They dont tell all the yuppies to go out and buy a boat and hit the local hole and act like morons, DO they?

      The show is like mustangs or jeeps there popular so everybody and there brother wants one. Its just in peoples nature to do whats popular.  Sure its related to the show but to blame the show and its stars is just plain silly.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2013)

arkie1 said:


> On a side not I just asked my wife "Hey babe what is twerking?" she laughed and said your gonna wanna Google that one.  So I did. It is an interesting sport to say the least.  If ole Phil had seen that he would definitely be off that channel for his comments!  Billy Ray should be ashamed sitting home counting his money while that's going on.





He prob told her to just go out there and do what ever it takes baby.  I mean look at how he wore his hair, He was like chuck and didnt care.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 19, 2013)

donald-f said:


> It is one of our rights as an AMERICAN "RIGHT TO FREE SPEECH".



Free speech only applies to the government, not businesses...


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> NO they cant, I just dont understand why all you so called duckhunters proclaim that that show has ruined hunting.
> 
> 
> They dont tell all the yuppies to go out and buy a boat and hit the local hole and act like morons, DO they?
> ...



I don't believe it has necessarily ruined it, but it has hurt it.  I firmly believe any experienced duck hunter who has been at it for 5+ years will tell you the same thing.

From my own self-perspective, I think that's one of the bigger reasons. The pre-DD era, people had a sense of self-entitlement and ownership to the sport they loved and perhaps grew up learning from their Dad like I did. Now that the sport has hit the mainstream spotlight, that sense of self-entitlement and ownership has diminished with an increase in hunter density.

The same concept applies to newly found duck hole on public land. Anybody has the right to hunt it as it's their right to do so. But you, you put in the hard work, money, time, and gas to find that hole. You successfully hunted it a couple weekends in a row, only to go back on that 3rd weekend and find 2 groups of hunters already sitting in it. The spotlight has been turned to focus on that area, the troops have been alerted, and the masses are rolling in. No longer do you have that sense of ownership and self-entitlement of that hole, because everybody and their brother now hunts it.

I'm not here to argue with you, but just give you a good reason why I believe it has affected the sport.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 19, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> I don't believe it has necessarily ruined it, but it has hurt it.  I firmly believe any experienced duck hunter who has been at it for 5+ years will tell you the same thing.
> 
> From my own self-perspective, I think that's one of the bigger reasons. The pre-DD era, people had a sense of self-entitlement and ownership to the sport they loved and perhaps grew up learning from their Dad like I did. Now that the sport has hit the mainstream spotlight, that sense of self-entitlement and ownership has diminished with an increase in hunter density.
> 
> ...


That's still not a good reason. The more popular waterfowling is, the better. That's more people on our side.

Just be mad Georgia is a Duck Desert, not that there are more people hunting.


----------



## folded77 (Dec 19, 2013)

That has been going on forever not just in the last 3 yrs. if anything it has helped it by more hunters spending more money on stamps and licenses  witch in return = more money spent on conservation you got to look at the big picture. Now I know are public land hunts have gotten a little more crowded, the best thing we can do as hunters is take some of the newer crowd and help show them the do and donts ie sky busting, and by not setting directly on top of another hunter and so on... The ones that will enjoy the sport will stay with it .and others will fade


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm not a duck hunter. I just came here to see how duck hunters viewed it. I suspected a duck hunter would hate any attention drawn to the sport, so that they may have more competition. I see some "Holier than thou" things as well. All I can say is you better support ole Phil, or you will find gay duck hunters in your blind. Get up earlier, problem solved. I remember hunting before there were hunting shows. I never owned anything I hunted, but I was thankful for the opportunity.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 19, 2013)

BlastinBill said:


> That's still not a good reason. The more popular waterfowling is, the better. That's more people on our side.
> 
> Just be mad Georgia is a Duck Desert, not that there are more people hunting.



I don't want to be mad. I'm generally a happy person...Happy Happy Happy 

Regardless, it'll be interesting to see if the rest of the Robertson family follows Phil in this scenario. Thoughts?


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 19, 2013)

XIronheadX said:


> Get up earlier, problem solved.



The problem is that does not work anymore. When you get there early the new crowd comes right on in and sets up right on top of you instead of moving on. Honestly i think they see someone else and guess if they are there there must be ducks there so we need to get as close as possible to get a shot.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 19, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> The problem is that does not work anymore. When you get there early the new crowd comes right on in and sets up right on top of you instead of moving on. Honestly i think they see someone else and guess if they are there there must be ducks there so we need to get as close as possible to get a shot.



That's where you have a gentleman's discussion. And if all else fails, you make their life miserable. But, I know what you mean. My son started duck hunting a few years back. It used to be La. Now, it's local. They are out 3 hours before daylight, set up, and shining them off to get their spot. I asked him "well what if they set up anyway?". He said somebody was going to get their tail kicked.  I always go away from the crowd in anything, but I know 'those' you speak of.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 19, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> I don't want to be mad. I'm generally a happy person...Happy Happy Happy
> 
> Regardless, it'll be interesting to see if the rest of the Robertson family follows Phil in this scenario. Thoughts?



I do believe in their case blood is thicker than water.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out due to contractual obligations.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 19, 2013)

I bet Phil , Si, and Jase sat in a duck blind blasting ducks and never once worried about what A&E thought. They may have laughed about it a little bit.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't duck hunt before the show and I don't duck hunt now it's good entertainment has good points and admire his stance and won't be pushed around by Hollywood and there was ok and normal today views


----------



## backwater labs (Dec 19, 2013)

At the end of each episode they give thanks for their meal. That tells me A&E already knew their stance on the Bible and its views and discussed it with them prior to starting the show. Now that he said something off the show they want to distance themselves from him. If it was me I would say thanks for the ride and see you later. I would be surprised if he bowed down and apologized to come back. Nothing to apologize for. This is what this country is founded on. I will be disappointed if other companies drop them because they cave in to these other groups. I support his view 100% and think we should let these groups know. We are the majority and by that I mean God fearing and believing Americans.


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 19, 2013)

Phil doesn't need A&E, A&E needs Phil...currently he is relaxing in his recliner or gettin a little honey on his biscuit from Mrs. Kay...so he is satisfied.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Dec 19, 2013)

Phil is a straight shooter... both with a gun and his mouth.  I agree with him and I think he did a good job conveying his belief.  He wasn't pinpointing homosexuals-although it was what was brought out immediately.  But, a&e knew this day would come and there have been plenty of 'questionable topics' (as the media sees them) that have come from Phil.  He preaches quite a bit and they could have pulled this at any time.  I hope they drop a&e.  Mrs Kay was saying last night on the Bab-wa Walters special that if money ever changed them for the bad, she hoped they lost it all.  (That's surely respectable!)  I don't own a single piece of DD merchandise, but I do respect their values and beliefs.  Don't like it?  Don't watch it!

As for them affecting 'our' sport...  it isn't 'my' sport and neither is any other sport they enjoy.  If we blame the rise of duck hunters on DD, we have to blame the deer hunting woes on buck commander and every other animal hunting problems on what they do too!  As far as I have seen, they have only shown them duck hunting in one episode I think... everything else is just talking about it.  I have seen hog hunting, fishing, turtle catching, and dove hunting.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Dec 19, 2013)

backwater labs said:


> At the end of each episode they give thanks for their meal. That tells me A&E already knew their stance on the Bible and its views and discussed it with them prior to starting the show. Now that he said something off the show they want to distance themselves from him. If it was me I would say thanks for the ride and see you later. I would be surprised if he bowed down and apologized to come back. Nothing to apologize for. This is what this country is founded on. I will be disappointed if other companies drop them because they cave in to these other groups. I support his view 100% and think we should let these groups know. We are the majority and by that I mean God fearing and believing Americans.







tgw925 said:


> Phil doesn't need A&E, A&E needs Phil...currently he is relaxing in his recliner or gettin a little honey on his biscuit from Mrs. Kay...so he is satisfied.


----------



## MarineBow (Dec 19, 2013)

I am new to duck hunting and would like to say it has nothing to do with the show, it has to do with never knowing anybody that hunted ducks or knowing of a place to go. I have always known about duck hunting because the sport has been around longer than anybody on this forum.I got interested in ducks before I even saw the show and now watch the show because it's entertainment like somebody said before I have only seen them in a duck blind once. The one thing everybody should remember is free speech means sometimes things will be said that you don't agree with from any point of view it doesn't matter we must defend the right to say it.
I do agree with what Phil said but what if it was something Louis Farrakhan  said, I can promise you I will not agree with what he said but I will defend and have defended his right to say it.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Where can you read the full article?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.gq.com/entertainment/television/201401/duck-dynasty-phil-robertson

Its long, but actually not a bad read.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 19, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> I don't believe it has necessarily ruined it, but it has hurt it.  I firmly believe any experienced duck hunter who has been at it for 5+ years will tell you the same thing.
> 
> From my own self-perspective, I think that's one of the bigger reasons. The pre-DD era, people had a sense of self-entitlement and ownership to the sport they loved and perhaps grew up learning from their Dad like I did. Now that the sport has hit the mainstream spotlight, that sense of self-entitlement and ownership has diminished with an increase in hunter density.
> 
> ...



It's like trout fishing and "A River Runs Through It".  I hate that movie, not because it's not a great movie, but for what it did to trout fishing.  As soon as that movie came out, every piece of river had a yuppie idiot dressed in $2000 worth of brand new Orvis gear standing in it.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 19, 2013)

Phil absolutely does not care what A&E does.  And just because there are contract agreements, does not mean you have to make GOOD TV.  Lets say its time for Si to sit in the corner and do jokes for 30 min.  They dont have to be funny...  Jase does not have to make funny faces at the camera....   
As for DD affecting the sport I cannot comment, I dont hunt public land, eerrr water rather?  But if you are mad that you have to share public hunting spots with others, well you should keep you complaints to yourself.  Its public land/water.  Those "new guys" paid there money just like you did.  Maybe try deer hunting on public land?  It might be less crowded there these days?  LOL  I am sure it will settle down and thin out.  People who dont know what they are doing will not kill many ducks and loose interest.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just read the entire GQ article. Although I think that overall the article presented Phil in a good light, I think the author was a *****. I'm not so sure that wasn't trying to put a derogatory spin on the article and Phil himself.
  As for myself, I kinda fell off the DD bandwagon and quit watching the show, only because it was the same old song and dance over and over. I admit I'm not much on reality shows. I wish they would go back to filming Duck Commander.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 19, 2013)

http://duckcommander.com/news/robertson-family-offical-statement 
Glad to see the family standing behind phil


----------



## baypat (Dec 19, 2013)

I just read some of the article on Phil. My first thought was, who does this guy think he is. I can cuss with best of um, but I do have the respect for others to watch what I say and when. The first paragraph he offends women and god.  I support Phil a 100 percent.


----------



## Trutalk3 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think every sport needs a Phil and I support him til the end!


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 19, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> http://duckcommander.com/news/robertson-family-offical-statement
> Glad to see the family standing behind phil



Good statement EXCEPT free speech is not a protected right when it's a business that is not owned by the government.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 19, 2013)

BlastinBill said:


> Good statement EXCEPT free speech is not a protected right when it's a business that is not owned by the government.



It's still a good statement regardless of what it is, or isn't. Not that it's necessarily surprising, but I'm glad to see the rest of the family behind him.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 19, 2013)

I am not a fan of D/C and D/D. But Now I am a fan Phil and The rest of the family. I believe in Jesus Christ, The Bible, and The right of Freedom of speech.  This Country was founded on Freedom and our Laws were founded on The Ten Commandments.  Men and women have die for this freedom.  But our freedoms and our laws are watered down because of a few did not like it because it didn't fit them. Every Great Nation has felled that has forgot and takin  GOD out of everything.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 20, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> It's still a good statement regardless of what it is, or isn't. Not that it's necessarily surprising, but I'm glad to see the rest of the family behind him.



Is he speaking on behalf of the business or on behalf of Phil Robertson? Also the other talk of contractual obligations mentioned in other posts isn't quite spot on. We don't know whats in the contract, it may say that Jase has to make funny faces etc. I would imagine those contracts can be pretty lengthy/specific and it is not A&E's first time they have drafted one up so they may have covered their own backs. Even if the Robertson's want to stand behind Phil they may be obligated to terms we are unaware of. 

I am curious to see if A&E drops DD what happens to all the DD stuff in the stores. I can't imagine they will continue to make it if the show is no longer. And who owns the licensing to the DD name; because they would probably be the ones making most of the money off the non Duck Commander items.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 20, 2013)

I think that Chick-fil-a and Duck Commander should team up and offer a duck call in the kids meals!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> Its not just you either don't agree or you do its the fact that you have a RIGHT as an American to not agree and shouldn't be persecuted for NOT agreeing.  They are pretty much saying agree with people being gay or just be quiet which is just as wrong as someone saying either don't be gay or just be quiet.



Whoop der it is. 



tgw925 said:


> Phil doesn't need A&E, A&E needs Phil...currently he is relaxing in his recliner or gettin a little honey on his biscuit from Mrs. Kay...so he is satisfied.



When he isn't out in that flooded timber shooting ducks.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 21, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I think that Chick-fil-a and Duck Commander should team up and offer a duck call in the kids meals!



xx2


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 21, 2013)

Im gonna have my A and e dropped from my list of channels if they got a problem with good ole christian country folk who needs them


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2013)

All I am gona say it is bad situation. The man was set up and now he is paying the price. The man said what he thinks. Now a days that will get you fired. It got him fired the only thing is he is not like so many of us. He can afford it where most of the rest of us have to keep our mouth shut to keep your job. No matter if you supprt the man or not. That is the way it is today on the job.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I think that Chick-fil-a and Duck Commander should team up and offer a duck call in the kids meals!



Amen! I'll take three!!!!!!!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2013)

As my Mama would say that boy (Drew) needs his mouth washed out with soap. I have no problem with what Phil said because it needed to be said. As for Drew I hope to never read an article written by him in the future if he can’t express himself without the crude language. Why is it that one man can curse and use my Gods name in vain and be praised. Yet another man can speak about the natural order of things, the anatomy and his faith and be ridiculed. Things are not right in this world we live in today.


----------



## cooner83 (Dec 30, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I think that Chick-fil-a and Duck Commander should team up and offer a duck call in the kids meals!


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 30, 2013)

Man can't catch a break!!!

http://t.entertainment.msn.com/phil...ese-girls-when-they-are-about-15-1?toc=celebs


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 30, 2013)

Haters gonna hate man. People take things too seriously these days. This world we live in today thrives out negativity. It's a shame you never see much good on tv, every thing is a opinion about something or someone or what they did. God PLEASE bless America.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 30, 2013)

Controversy sells $$$


----------

